# JD 5075M Push-Pull PTO Switch



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

So while I was spreading fertilizer today, my switch went on the blink. Looked back to a pile of urea on the table spinner. stopped, shut off the hopper and played with switch and it came back on. Went off 4-5 more times. Well at least it did not do that when I had 10 ac of hay on the ground and I would be tedding or raking. So, just curious, anyone had that happen and if so, is it a simple push pull switch with wire conductors attached or something more complex? Thanks.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Others may know what piece of equipment you having this problem with but you might ought to share that. Brand and model. But my guess if a push pull electrical switch would say most likely that is the full of it. Would think if you get it removed should be easy to figure out. You might can call a dealer and ask.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Had a JD diesel super garden tractor do that occasionally. My "fix" was to push and pull that PTO button fast and hard around 10 times with the engine not running. Click it on/off like you're mad at it. Then the button would work for a long time, then it would happen again maybe a year later and I would do it again. I sold it like that and I supposed it may still be doing the same thing. A replacement button would be the proper fix. It's not a heavy duty switch or anything, it just sends a signal to a relay somewhere and that relay/solenoid does all the work.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Palmettokat said:


> Others may know what piece of equipment you having this problem with but you might ought to share that. Brand and model. But my guess if a push pull electrical switch would say most likely that is the full of it. Would think if you get it removed should be easy to figure out. You might can call a dealer and ask.


JD 5075M is in thread title.

Switch PN is LVA21437 $31.06


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

can get it half price at https://www.tiredirontractorparts.com/pto-switch-a-b1em48/

or disassemble and clean the contacts


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I was told two completely different things at two different dealerships. One said the switch likely is failing and/ or the speed sensor is failing. The second one said that they have replaced multiple switches and typically replace the solenoid as well. According to that mechanic, it’s the solenoid that gets weak, especially if the pto is frequently used ( which is the case with this tractor) and the weakened solenoid burns up the switch. The solenoid is 186 smackers. Must be a common problem as the dealer had the switch in stock and would have had the solenoid but the mechanic had used the stock one this past week.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swall01 said:


> can get it half price at https://www.tiredirontractorparts.com/pto-switch-a-b1em48/
> 
> or disassemble and clean the contacts


I've done that, the three point rocker switch in the MF8160 was acting up. Disassemble and shine up the contacts.


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hayman1 said:


> I was told two completely different things at two different dealerships. One said the switch likely is failing and/ or the speed sensor is failing. The second one said that they have replaced multiple switches and typically replace the solenoid as well. According to that mechanic, it's the solenoid that gets weak, especially if the pto is frequently used ( which is the case with this tractor) and the weakened solenoid burns up the switch. The solenoid is 186 smackers. Must be a common problem as the dealer had the switch in stock and would have had the solenoid but the mechanic had used the stock one this past week.


google the solenoid part number, find a match that doesn't have green paint on it. might have to use a cross reference #. should land you less than $100. the paint is what costs extra.


----------

